# Bachlauf/Wasserfall/Teich auf einer Dachterrasse?



## faulwurf (19. Apr. 2007)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe leider keinen eigenen Garten aber dafür eine recht große Dachterrasse mit den Ausmaßen 6x6m. Ein kleiner Teich mit Wasserlauf oder Wasserfall würde mir schon sehr gefallen - leider fehlt mir wie gesagt der passende Garten.

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee oder eigene Erfahrungen wie man so etwas auf einer Terrasse umsetzen könnte? Ist es möglich einen kleinen Teich anzulegen der auch optisch vernünftig aussieht? Ich müsste ja leider alles über "0" aufbauen, weil ich kein Loch graben kann.

Im Ganzen sollte das Projekt eine Fläche von 2x2m oder eventuell 2x4m nicht überschreiten.

Wenn jemand eine Idee hat oder so etwas Ähnliches schon mal gemacht hat, her damit! Vielen Dank.

Gruss
Markus


----------



## Steingarnele (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf/Wasserfall/Teich auf einer Dachterrasse?*

Hallo Markus,

erst mal Herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum.  

Ich hab ja kein Plan aus was der Boden deiner Terrasse ist, aber Beton muss es bei deinem Vorhaben schon sein. Ich hab sowas auch, nur eben als Pflanzenfilter für den Teich. Welcher sich auf dem Dach der Garage 6x6m befindet, und auch einiges an Last mit sich bringt!  
Schau dich mal durch meine Galerie -> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/browseimages.php?c=137&userid=


----------



## Holger1969 (19. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf/Wasserfall/Teich auf einer Dachterrasse?*

hallo markus,

erstmal herzlich willkommen hier im forum.
also rein von der statik her, dürfte es kein problem sein, ein wasser(doppel)bett 2x2m ( matrazenhöhe ca. 20cm ) wiegt ca. 450-500kg je nach dem wie viel wasser befüllt wurde. ein einigermaßen modernes haus kann eine deckenlast von bis zu 500kg/m² tragen, d.h., dein teich könnte auf einen m² eine wasserhöhe von 50cm haben. dies wirst du eh nicht realiseren können. ich denke eine tiefe von 20-30cm wäre ohne probleme machbar.
vergiß aber nicht deine vermieter, und wenn es deine wohnung ist die eigentümer unter dir, um erlaubnis zu fragen  

Übrigens, ist sicherlich auch ratsam mit deiner versicherung darüber zu sprechen. könnte mir vorstellen, dass die versicherungsprämie enorm steigt


----------



## faulwurf (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf/Wasserfall/Teich auf einer Dachterrasse?*

Ich habe mit meinem Vermieter gesprochen und es ist leider nicht möglich die Terrasse stark zu belasten. Es ist im Prinzip ein Flachdach mit Teerpappe und darauf eine Konstruktion mit Bodenplatten. Wie auch immer, ein großer Teich mit 500 kg/m² ist absolut nicht möglich.

Jetzt muss ich mir etwas kleineres, leichteres ausdenken. Ideen sind nach wie vor sehr willkommen!


----------



## Annett (24. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Bachlauf/Wasserfall/Teich auf einer Dachterrasse?*

Hi,

wie wäre denn erstmal nur so ein Miniterrassenteich?
Den könnte man auch aus einer alten Zinkwanne machen, oder halt aus so einem Mörtelkübel vom Baumarkt. Die gibts von 45 - 95 Liter.
Da sollte sich doch was passendes finden lassen. Angeblich lassen die sich mit Fassandenfarbe streichen-hab ich aber noch nicht getestet!
Die Flachzonen müßtest Du dann überhängend konstruieren oder halt am Rand Steine o.ä. hochstapeln.
Ein kleiner Fertigteich würde sicher auch gehen, nur ob der ohne Unterbau stabil genug bleibt, hab ich noch nicht ausprobieren können.

Den Wasserfall könntest Du vielleicht nach der hier weiter unten vorgestellten Methode modellieren?! (von WERNER 02)


----------

